# How to Live Stream with Adobe Media Encoder CS4



## Dddmx3 (Dec 29, 2009)

Im using www.uStream.tv right now to Live Stream my video,
but I want to LIVE Stream Video without www.uStream.tv 
through Adobe Live Media Encoder, but I have no Idea what
the FMS URL is.. I looked at a tutorial it said to write it like this,


```
Enter the following address for 'FMS URL':

rtmp: //Your_Domain_or_IP/live/instance_name

Replace Your_Domain_or_IP with your domain name or 
dedicated IP address (if your account has been assigned one). 
When entering your domain name, do not enter the 'www.' 
portion (e.g. type in mysite.com and not www.mysite.com).

The instance name is arbitrary and is used to reference the 
stream.

Example FMS URL: rtmp://mysite.com/live/soccermatch
```
So mine would be rtmp://voccc.com/live/service
but I dont have a /Live/service direction wtf! please help!

My website is www.voccc.com
Need answer ASAP, 
Thanks,
Ruben


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

I've seen this discussed on the Adobe forums. Maybe check there.
forums.adobe.com


.


----------

